# aktueller treiber für radeon 9600 xt?



## LostProphet (27. Oktober 2004)

Servus ; )

 Ich finde keine aktuellen Treiber zu dieser Graka. Hab die Karte vor kurzem erstanden ist aber keine Treibr-CD vorhanden  - wo kann ich die neuesten Treiber denn finden? bzw. welcher ist der neueste/kompatibelste Treiber?

 gruß

 LP


----------



## Sinac (27. Oktober 2004)

Wie wäre es mit der Homepage des Herstellers?


----------



## LostProphet (27. Oktober 2004)

Die ATI Homepage ist äußerst unübersichtlich und bezüglich Funktion sowie bugs o.ä. steht da nix - daher meine Frage, vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit diversen Treibern gemacht.


----------



## Sinac (27. Oktober 2004)

Also ich finde diese Seite kein Stück unübersichtlich und da hab ich bis jetzt alle Treiber gefunden die ich gesucht habe.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab eine Radeon 9800 Pro und nutz momentan den Catalyst 4.11 Beta Treiber,
läuft sehr stabil und ist bei mir um einiges schneller als der offizielle Catalyst 4.10.

Zumindest bei Doom 3 sind es 4-5 fps, was schon "viel" ist


----------



## LostProphet (27. Oktober 2004)

@jan

 Bin deinem tip gefolgt, da ich auch doom 3 zocke und habe den Catalyst 4.11 Beta installiert. Scheint alles okzu sein, gleich mal doom testen .

 Ist es normal das jetzt als Einträge in der Systemsteuerung->Grafikkarte: diese 2 Einträge sind -  Radeon 9600 Series und Radeon 9600 Series  - Secondary? 

 LP


----------



## LostProphet (27. Oktober 2004)

Nachtrag: ebenfalls in der Systemsteuerung unter andere Geräte habe ich jetzt 2 Einträge "Unbekanntes Gerät", welche sich offenbar auf die Einträge Radeon 9600 Series und Radeon 9600 Series - Secondary beziehen. Beide Einträge sin dmit einem Ausrufezeichen auf einem Fragezeichen versehen!?

 Was hab ich denn da jetzt zu tun?


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Oktober 2004)

Hm, gute Frage, sofern bei den Grafikkarten Radeon 9600 Series und Radeon 9600 Series - Secondary steht, müsste alles in Ordnung sein, warum 2 angezeigt werden, weiß ich nicht, ist bei mir aber genau so.

Bei den nicht Erkannten kannst du mal Doppelklick drauf machen und dann versuchen Treiber dafür zu installieren.


----------



## LostProphet (27. Oktober 2004)

Mh, aber ich habe ja bereits den  Catalyst 4.11 Beta installiert und Doom3   funktionier auch super.

 Ich kann bei diesen 2 besagten Einträgen ja nur von CD oder externer Quelle installieren, aber den Catalyst 4.11 Beta kann man ja in dieser Form nicht installieren!?

    versteh ich irgendwie nicht  - helf mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge!

edit: hab mal neu gestartet - erkennt die karte immernoch als neue Hardware und startet den assistenten...etc..

 Zum verstehen: Also ich hatte die Karte eingesetzt, dann Neustart, den Assistenten abgebrochen und den runtergeladenen Treiber installiert->Neustart.

 richtig oder hab ich da was falsch gemacht?


----------



## LostProphet (27. Oktober 2004)

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass dieser Catalyst 4.11 Beta Treiber, welcher ja inoffiziell ist, dafür verantwortlich ist? Denn beim Installieren zeigt Windows die Meldung an, dass der Treiber nicht von Microsoft oder Win XP o.ä. nicht zertifiziert ist.

 Liegts vielleicht daran, dass er mit die 2 Einträge in der Systensteuerung bringt?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (27. Oktober 2004)

> warum 2 angezeigt werden, weiß ich nicht, ist bei mir aber genau so.


Da die neueren RADEONS alle Dual-Head haben, d.h. man könnte 2 Monitore im Dualbetrieb anschließen.
Ati löst das so, das es Windows eben 2 Devices bietet.

Gruß Homer


----------



## LostProphet (28. Oktober 2004)

Moin 

 Ist wenigstens schon mal die eine Frage geklärt, danke Daniel.

 Wäre jetzt nur noch die Frage offen, wieso 2 unbekannte Geräte unter "andere Geräte" in der Systemsteuerung angezeigt werden und somit auch bei jedem Start der Hardware-Assistent kommt!?

 Gruß

 LP


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht werden ja Treiber von http://www.windowsupdate.com installeiert, das wäre zumindest eine Möglichkeit!


MfG Radhad


----------



## LostProphet (28. Oktober 2004)

Wie meinst du das? Der Treiber, welcher installiert ist, nennt sich Catalyst 4.11 Beta - automatisch tut Windows doch nix installieren.


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Auf der Windows-Update Seite können auch Treiber installiert werden, die Microsoft dort hinzugefügt hat. Vielleicht gibt es dort Treiber für die unbekannten Geräte!


MfG Radhad


----------



## LostProphet (28. Oktober 2004)

Nä, die unbekannten Geräte beziehen sich ja auf die Grafikkarte, steht ja so da. Doch wei? ich nicht wie ich die weg bekommen kann...läuft ja alles einwandfrei, aber der Hardware-Assistent nervt dauernt!


----------



## LostProphet (28. Oktober 2004)

Hat sich erledigt!

Hab den  WDM Treiber für die Video-in  Funktion nachinstalliert und jetzt funktionierts.

 thanx for support 

 gruß

 LP


----------

